# Contest Count



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

Im done for the day i should go shoot indoor out at the club but my shoulders are so sore i took a picture of the tally contest sheet i made up every line counts for 3 arrows since i shoot 3 at a time and my dad took a picture of me shooting, anyway here are my shots for today i shot 51 sets of 3 arrows so all together i shot 153 arrows from 10am-4:30pm i shot all day almost except for a fourwheeler ride and lunch but now its getting dark


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok
i shot 65 times today probably should have been more but i was to busy messin around on the 4-wheeler:shade:


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Im done at 120 shots.
Havent shot for about 4 weeks, going to try and increase it each day..


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

today with round robbins and practice i shot a total of 152 arrows


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

210 for me shot 3 300 rounds today. 

Jake


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

bowboy0 said:


> 210 for me shot 3 300 rounds today.
> 
> Jake


ok im out of the contest because theres no way you shot 210 arrows today i shot 153 and my shoulders are killing me and im only shooting 58 pounds theres no way, i knew i shouldnt have enterd this because people would cheat atleast i showed a picture of my score sheet and me shooting


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

hoytarchery999 said:


> ok im out of the contest because theres no way you shot 210 arrows today i shot 153 and my shoulders are killing me and im only shooting 58 pounds theres no way, i knew i shouldnt have enterd this because people would cheat atleast i showed a picture of my score sheet and me shooting


Lol I dont shoot 58 pounds, I only shoot 49 on my indoor bow and this is my normal practice I shoot this everyday bud I am use to it. You can ask anyone in my area that has seen me shoot. If I wanted to lie I dont think it would be about the number of arrows I shoot, it be more about the scores I shot doing so. But if that is how you want to be then so be it. 

Jake


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

bowboy0 said:


> Lol I dont shoot 58 pounds, I only shoot 49 on my indoor bow and this is my normal practice I shoot this everyday bud I am use to it. You can ask anyone in my area that has seen me shoot. If I wanted to lie I dont think it would be about the number of arrows I shoot, it be more about the scores I shot doing so. But if that is how you want to be then so be it.
> 
> Jake


if you have school theres no way you shoot that many arrows dont worry im sure by the end of the night someone will put an outragous number up now i am going out to my dads garage too practice 15yds inside so i can keep up with your score lol but im serious i going to shoot right now too up my score


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

Thats kool man I will probly shoot so more a little bit later myself. I am homeschooled man it dont take as long as a normal day of school for me. If I didn't shoot that many arrows a day I would be no were near as accomplished as I am in the past 2 years I have been shooting. Remember there is a such thing as bad practice. If I were sore I wouldn't go shoot just because I wanted to beat someone. That is a good way to ruin something good you got going for you. I would take 10 arrows of good practice over 300 arrows of bad practice any day.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

hoytarchery999 said:


> if you have school theres no way you shoot that many arrows dont worry im sure by the end of the night someone will put an outragous number up now i am going out to my dads garage too practice 15yds inside so i can keep up with your score lol but im serious i going to shoot right now too up my score


trust me i doubt he is the type of kid that would lie to win a meaning less contest on the internet


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Why would someone lie about something so pointless? Also just because your shoulder gets tired after a certain amount of shots, doesn't mean someone else's will.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Rory/MO said:


> Why would someone lie about something so pointless? Also just because your shoulder gets tired after a certain amount of shots, doesn't mean someone else's will.


exactly


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

atleast i was honest


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

hoytarchery999 said:


> ok im out of the contest because theres no way you shot 210 arrows today i shot 153 and my shoulders are killing me and im only shooting 58 pounds theres no way


Thats the most sound logic ive ever seen . . . pretty reasonable reaction too.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

im back in with a new score i shot 60 shots out of my 35 pound recurve from 10 yds in my dads garage and he said recurves count so i shot 153 shots outside during daylight and now indoor i shot 60 so i have a total of 213 for today and thats it im not shooting no more tonight


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

if i can add compound to my recurve then i shot 152 recurve and 40compound. so thats um 192. if it dosent then im still at 152.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> if i can add compound to my recurve then i shot 152 recurve and 40compound. so thats um 192. if it dosent then im still at 152.


yea he said that you can shoot anything im about too just shoot recurve all week hell i can shoot recurve all night


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

hoytarchery999 said:


> yea he said that you can shoot anything im about too just shoot recurve all week hell i can shoot recurve all night


to correct you(sorry) i shot compound for many years, and switched over to recurve last year. while shooting better(compared to other people) with recurve i found it much harder to shoot it rite. i only still shoot compound cause i shoot a 3d tourny every now and then


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

hoytarchery999 said:


> ok im out of the contest because theres no way you shot 210 arrows today i shot 153 and my shoulders are killing me and im only shooting 58 pounds theres no way, i knew i shouldnt have enterd this because people would cheat atleast i showed a picture of my score sheet and me shooting


A couple days ago I shot 400 some arrows with a 76# longbow ( I spent the entire day trying to see jsut how much I could do). Let it go, sometimes there are jsut people who are more dedicated to soemthing than you. If spend any time chasing girls, you found this out first hand. 

That all being said, I only got in a pitiful 45 shots since my bow broke.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

87 arrows shot exactly.
if were counting score, then i have a 298 and a 299, rest were practice.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

hoytarchery999 said:


> if you have school theres no way you shoot that many arrows dont worry im sure by the end of the night someone will put an outragous number up now i am going out to my dads garage too practice 15yds inside so i can keep up with your score lol but im serious i going to shoot right now too up my score


i don't seew hy you don't believe him. i have had days where i've shot over 300 shots. in a typical afternoon after school i usually shoot between 90 and 200 shots.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

I got 129. Please keep this a score only thread and PM each other if u want to talk. I have to record the scores and it's easier when I'm not having to search through the posts to find it.


----------



## João_Almeida (Mar 3, 2008)

144 arrows ^^ the last 60 were a Fita indoor round


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

so far i am at about 65, that is Sunday and what I have shot so far monday.I get home from school at three, i do my homework it gets dark ten minutes till six, and i am only shooting at 30yds and at 40yds. I have 2 practice 4 Ohio.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

well i just got back from the club from shooting indoor since its dark and with what i shot there and at my house when i got home from school my total today is 201 when i was out at the club everybody kept asking me why i was tallying every time i shot. tonight i didnt add a picture of my tally sheet like i did last night but if you want me too i can.

good luck everyone, let the arrows fly


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

105 for me


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

master hunter said:


> 105 for me


this is for sunday


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

master hunter said:


> this is for sunday


then what is your shots for today


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

only 75


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

master hunter said:


> only 75


then why would you put yesterdays on today and not even put todays on thats kinda wierd


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

well i got in a whole 30 shot after school today!!!!!!! Nothing like 15-20 degrees below zero for practice weather


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Monday- 0.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Guys I think it will be easier if everyone just keeps their own scores, then PM's me their total at the end and I will put them in order. Is this OK?


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

bowhunter502 said:


> Guys I think it will be easier if everyone just keeps their own scores, then PM's me their total at the end and I will put them in order. Is this OK?


i think we should do both because someone might just throw something in i think you should keep score and at the end we send you are score so we both get the same number and cant change anything


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

*Monday- 0*



bowhunter502 said:


> Guys I think it will be easier if everyone just keeps their own scores, then PM's me their total at the end and I will put them in order. Is this OK?


Why don't we just put the number we shot in the heading our our post, like this?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

hoytarchery999 said:


> i think we should do both because someone might just throw something in i think you should keep score and at the end we send you are score so we both get the same number and cant change anything


Dude, what's with your worry about everyone cheating? It's jst a little contest. Let it go!


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

kegan said:


> Dude, what's with your worry about everyone cheating? It's jst a little contest. Let it go!


im just saying it so it can be honest. and becaue its on the internet you never know


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

hoytarchery999 said:


> im just saying it so it can be honest. and becaue its on the internet you never know


yes because everyone cheats to win a contest on the internet


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Monday: 36 shots. 2 ends of practice, 10 ends of scoring, total score: 299 18x


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Ok I decided that you are going to keep score yourself, but you also have to PM me your scores everyday so at the end I can make sure that you aren't adding on to your score at the end to beat someone. Also PM me with Sunday's score too, and Monday's if you don't see this till Tuesday, got that? Oh, and I got 120 today.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

bow slayer said:


> Monday: 36 shots. 2 ends of practice, 10 ends of scoring, total score: 299 18x


hes just counting how many arrows you shot


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

I have to take up for Jake (Bowboy0).
Ive seen him shoot more than this in a day and i know what hes capable of.
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

im done today at 163 its hard too shoot when theres freezing rain and snow coming down on you most of them were shot out in the garage though i propably wont have school tomorow so ill be shooting all day then my score can go way way way up


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm back baby! I got my bow fixed up today, and got in 20 quivers so far (260 shots). I'll shoot you a PM tomarrow with the final score (have to make up for two days down).


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

ok i shot 162 today. had to quit to study for finals tomarroow


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

kegan said:


> I'm back baby! I got my bow fixed up today, and got in 20 quivers so far (260 shots). I'll shoot you a PM tomarrow with the final score (have to make up for two days down).


there is no way you are shooting 78pounds and shooting 260 arrows in a day and still go out too shoot more but hey thats alright since school will be closed tomorow ill shoot all day shoot about 500 shots out of my 35pound recurve and reclaim the top spot


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Hoyt- why are you so worried about claiming the top spot of an internet contest?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

hoytarchery999 said:


> there is no way you are shooting 78pounds and shooting 260 arrows in a day and still go out too shoot more but hey thats alright since school will be closed tomorow ill shoot all day shoot about 500 shots out of my 35pound recurve and reclaim the top spot


There's no reason why you wouldn't believe it. I'm actually under my peak bow weight (and it's 76#, not 78#- I'm capable of shooting about 85#). I shoot by quiver (13 arrows)- and I'm not going to lose an archery contest without a fight. It's actually alot easier to shoot a traditional bow (quickly) than it is a compound. No let off, no sights, no trigger release. I can draw an arrow from my backquiver, draw, aim, and fire in about 6 seconds (and still hit what I want). I've got videos I've taken to check my form if you don't believe me. And without let off, there's no resulting shoulder discomfort to slow me down- I jsut need to take a break every once in a while. There's no reason why I wouldn't be capable of shooting as many arrows as the other guys and (do we have any gals in this thing?) who are shooting the weights they're comfortable at?

Of course, I'm going out tomarrow to see my friend sing in her choral concert. I'm just hoping I can get in enough to keep me in the running before hand. But those are the rules: women first, everything else second.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

alright man i just know when i dont have school tomorow my score is gonna shoot past alot of people shooting recurve of coarse so ill be back in it


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

I shot 668 times out of my 200# bow


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> I shot 668 times out of my 200# bow


Lol! i actully laughed at that.

anyway, shot 137 arrows today.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> I shot 668 times out of my 200# bow


yea thats a good one no one is pulling back a 200 pound bow or shooting 668 arrows out of a 55 pound bow in one day are you joking


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

Rory/MO said:


> Hoyt- why are you so worried about claiming the top spot of an internet contest?


dont you worry about that


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> dont you worry about that


Yes master.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

sunday - 120
monday - 120
tuesday - 72
going shooting later on today.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Last night I got in 416 shots. 

hoyt- you're really taking this too seriously man:zip: I don't think anyone else here is in the slightest worried about another cheating. What's it matter anyway? 

I'm just having fun shooting- I'm sure everyone else is doing the same. Thanks, bowhunter502, for the cool idea.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

kegan said:


> Last night I got in 416 shots.
> 
> hoyt- you're really taking this too seriously man:zip: I don't think anyone else here is in the slightest worried about another cheating. What's it matter anyway?
> 
> I'm just having fun shooting- I'm sure everyone else is doing the same. Thanks, bowhunter502, for the cool idea.


i had off all day of school today and so far managed 403 with most of them being a recurve and i shot all day. but im not done yet


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

kegan said:


> Last night I got in 416 shots.
> 
> hoyt- you're really taking this too seriously man:zip: I don't think anyone else here is in the slightest worried about another cheating. What's it matter anyway?
> 
> I'm just having fun shooting- I'm sure everyone else is doing the same. Thanks, bowhunter502, for the cool idea.


completely agree i have never seen someone try this much to prove himself in a internet contest


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

hoytarchery999 said:


> i had off all day of school today and so far managed 403 with most of them being a recurve and i shot all day. but im not done yet


Dude, I gotta ask- is this even fun for you anymore? You seem more out to try and prove somehting than anything else (waht, I don't know). I'm taking advantage of this contest to work on my form and build my muscles back up, and most of the other guys are working on their accuracy.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

kegan said:


> Dude, I gotta ask- is this even fun for you anymore? You seem more out to try and prove somehting than anything else (waht, I don't know). I'm taking advantage of this contest to work on my form and build my muscles back up, and most of the other guys are working on their accuracy.


not getting smart or nothin but its my buisness if i wanna take something serious or not no one elses and yes it is fun for me because i get too shoot my recurve which doesnt happen very often but i just dont understand how you can shoot 416 shots in one night and i shoot all day and only shoot 403 it just doesnt seem true too me especially at the poundage you say your shooting and dont say its because im shooting compound because half them shots today were out of a 35pound recurve and its not that im taking this contest too seriously its that some of the numbers of shots people put down is unbelivable like the kid that put 600 and something shots for yesterday thats the biggest pile of BS theres no way you couldnt shoot 24hrs strait and shoot 600 shots out of a compound.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

hoytarchery999 said:


> not getting smart or nothin but its my buisness if i wanna take something serious or not no one elses and yes it is fun for me because i get too shoot my recurve which doesnt happen very often but i just dont understand how you can shoot 416 shots in one night and i shoot all day and only shoot 403 it just doesnt seem true too me especially at the poundage you say your shooting and dont say its because im shooting compound because half them shots today were out of a 35pound recurve and its not that im taking this contest too seriously its that some of the numbers of shots people put down is unbelivable like the kid that put 600 and something shots for yesterday thats the biggest pile of BS theres no way you couldnt shoot 24hrs strait and shoot 600 shots out of a compound.


just to let you know the kid who said he shot 600 times was joking he also said he shot them with a 200 lbs recurve 

also if kegan snap shoots his recurve it wouldnt be very hard at all to shoot that many arrows with a recurve


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Sorry for starting things:embara::embara:

I was actually going to post something in the thousands but I decided not too. 
If i was in this I would never cheat

Im not in this cometition and Ive never shot over 150 in a day:teeth:


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> Sorry for starting things:embara::embara:
> 
> I was actually going to post something in the thousands but I decided not too.
> If i was in this I would never cheat
> ...


not your fault. some kid just got really worked up about something so pointless. 

BTW; i'm going shootin' tonight, im going to rack up at least 150 shots.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

bow slayer said:


> not your fault. some kid just got really worked up about something so pointless.
> 
> BTW; i'm going shootin' tonight, im going to rack up at least 150 shots.


i didnt get worked up i just didnt know he was joking some young kids do alot of BSing and im not a kid as you were pointing out well kinda im in 11th grade so yea not really a kid ive just been shooting competition for a long time and know what kind of numbers too expect in a day or night so dont start stuff about that.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

hoytarchery999 said:


> i didnt get worked up i just didnt know he was joking some young kids do alot of BSing and im not a kid as you were pointing out well kinda im in 11th grade so yea not really a kid ive just been shooting competition for a long time and know what kind of numbers too expect in a day or night so dont start stuff about that.


so u say you have been shooting competitions for awhile but in another thread you said you have only been shooting for 2 years and i dont know but from where im from an 11th grader would be called a junior not an 11th grader


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

*wow*

wow i just read through hoyt's post's and am thinking why are you taking this so seriously, it is nothing to shoot 200 shots in a day i did it everyday last winter with a 68lb x-force. It was more training than anything. Just quit whining and ruining this for everyone else in the contest. I can't belive they havent just kicked you out of it yet, i would have, but that's just me. If you want the Trophy Blend scent stick that bad let me know i'll gladly give you one to stop whining.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

archerykid12 said:


> so u say you have been shooting competitions for awhile but in another thread you said you have only been shooting for 2 years and i dont know but from where im from an 11th grader would be called a junior not an 11th grader


ya ive been shooting IBO and stuff for 2 years real competition but ive been shooting 3D and indoor competition for atleast 6-7 years and whats the difference between an 11th grader and a junior nothing theyre both the same so i dont get why you would even post about that


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

PSE CRAZY said:


> wow i just read through hoyt's post's and am thinking why are you taking this so seriously, it is nothing to shoot 200 shots in a day i did it everyday last winter with a 68lb x-force. It was more training than anything. Just quit whining and ruining this for everyone else in the contest. I can't belive they havent just kicked you out of it yet, i would have, but that's just me. If you want the Trophy Blend scent stick that bad let me know i'll gladly give you one to stop whining.


i dont care about a scent stick i use something called buck butter when i hunt its locally made and works well for buck and doe but i wasnt gonna say nothin more on this post "whining" as you would call it but its not enough for you. you just cant keep quite here you go getting in someone elses buisness that does not pertain too you. and yea you say 200 shots are nothing thats not what i was saying anything about i was saying about the two that said they shot 400-600 shots so enough said just everybody back to topic.:mg:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

hoytarchery999 said:


> ya ive been shooting IBO and stuff for 2 years real competition but ive been shooting 3D and indoor competition for atleast 6-7 years and whats the difference between an 11th grader and a junior nothing theyre both the same so i dont get why you would even post about that


i know there is know difference i have just neverr heard a junior refer to themselves as an 11th grader 

but back to topic


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

archerykid12 said:


> i know there is know difference i have just neverr heard a junior refer to themselves as an 11th grader
> 
> but back to topic


thats what i usually tell people when they ask me what grade im in i say im and 11th grader believe it or not im just turned 16 and am a junoir i started school early


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

im done with the contest!!! I cant keep up with u guys:mg: and i havnt shot a arrow in the past 2 days due to school and homework. But good luck to the rest of you and stop arguing so much its just a contest:set1_punch::beat:


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> i dont care about a scent stick i use something called buck butter when i hunt its locally made and works well for buck and doe but i wasnt gonna say nothin more on this post "whining" as you would call it but its not enough for you. you just cant keep quite here you go getting in someone elses buisness that does not pertain too you. and yea you say 200 shots are nothing thats not what i was saying anything about i was saying about the two that said they shot 400-600 shots so enough said just everybody back to topic.:mg:


K i vented, im good, are you?


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

PSE CRAZY said:


> K i vented, im good, are you?


yea


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

hoytarchery999 said:


> yea


till tomorrow lol:set1_rolf2::zip:


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> thats what i usually tell people when they ask me what grade im in i say im and 11th grader believe it or not im just turned 16 and am a junoir i started school early


In this thread you said you were 17 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=790512&page=2

post 74 I believe not trying to start anything just say'n


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

Robinhooder3 said:


> In this thread you said you were 17
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=790512&page=2
> 
> post 74 I believe not trying to start anything just say'n


thats my brother buddy hes in 11th grade as well "he started a year early too keep up with me" I need too make him his own account but just havnt got around too maybe ill do that now


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i have to withdrawl from the contest because i am leaving for germany on friday and will no be able to shoot all of the days.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Sounds like fun! Germany looks like a cool place.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Wednesday: shot 156 arrows. Goodscores too


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

wednesday = 120 for me

I reken i could do 600+ shots in a day . . . the quality of those shots would probably be lacking towards the end tho lol.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I am out of this archery competition. I wouldn't want to shoot that many arrows a day. Besides i only shoot 'till I am slapping arrows two or more rounds at a time. plus i am only going to shoot at 30 yards for practice for Ohio.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

i just got in from the range out back, today i shot 230. 200 blank bail. 30 NFAA 5spot.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> I am out of this archery competition. I wouldn't want to shoot that many arrows a day. Besides i only shoot 'till I am slapping arrows two or more rounds at a time. plus i am only going to shoot at 30 yards for practice for Ohio.


im only shooting 20 yards with recurve, competition, and hunting bows i need to get shooting my hunting bow for the late season next friday we just got the big 8pt on the trail camera again right beside one of the ladderstands so he made it through that crazy rifle season i think im gonna get him hes moving through the day ive seen him a couple of times in person in archery he was about 50-60yds away from me 3 times.:smile:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

archerykid's right- I'm a _TERRIBLE_ snap shooter. Something I intend to work on after this contest is done (which, by the way, I am not playing for the prize). I've been shooting for about 6 years- and during that time, I always made an effort to shoot stronger and stronger bows. I've been shooting 75# or so longbows for almost... two years now. Not only can I HANDLE that weight, I can also shoot several "trick shots" (as in out-of-position). If you don't believe me, or you'd just like to come and shoot, by all means, stop on by. 

And I'm shooting at a 5 yard target, where the arrows hit and bounce back to me (I've got several bruises to prove it :wink because I cover a foam target with a pair of old jeans and a layered sheet (which I've shot through lol). I've also got a full back quiver of 13 blunt practice arrows.

And I was never trying to start anything- it was just off-putting being involved with somehting that involves no enjoyment for the other contestants. This is archery. You should be enjoying yourself!!!

My total for yesterday was 260.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

kegan said:


> If you don't believe me, or you'd just like to come and shoot, by all means, stop on by. .



thats what i think we should do just all of us youth get together and shoot somewhere that would be great im in PA if any of the rest of ya are.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

hoytarchery999 said:


> thats what i think we should do just all of us youth get together and shoot somewhere that would be great im in PA if any of the rest of ya are.


Sounds good to me. I'm down by Pittsburgh, and am on a REALLY short leash (my folks don't have alot of money or time to run me anywhere). But I'd be happy to have anyone up here if they'd like to visit.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

kegan said:


> Sounds good to me. I'm down by Pittsburgh, and am on a REALLY short leash (my folks don't have alot of money or time to run me anywhere). But I'd be happy to have anyone up here if they'd like to visit.


im in carlisle about 20min west of harrisburg so i dont know how far away we are from each other we have a 20 target 3D course up here and still adding on all the time.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

hoytarchery999 said:


> im in carlisle about 20min west of harrisburg so i dont know how far away we are from each other we have a 20 target 3D course up here and still adding on all the time.


Farther away then I could bike!


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

sunday = 120
monday = 120
tuesday = 72
wednesday = 120
thursday = 0
didnt manage to go shooting today =[


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> im only shooting 20 yards with recurve, competition, and hunting bows i need to get shooting my hunting bow for the late season next friday we just got the big 8pt on the trail camera again right beside one of the ladderstands so he made it through that crazy rifle season i think im gonna get him hes moving through the day ive seen him a couple of times in person in archery he was about 50-60yds away from me 3 times.:smile:


Yeah, I just don't need to and don't care to shoot so many arrows a day. besides i only have one bow, although I did make a couple of no good traditionals, theyre not good because I don't know how to make a good one.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

today i shot 250. yay schools out!!!!


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> today i shot 250. yay schools out!!!!


did you send him a PM of your score aswell.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

*Paying a price...*

Well, my muscles are in great shape- my form's not doing too badly, and I'm hitting what I want... but my finger's killing my!

My right index finger has a deep callous that's cracked and bleeding, as well as a painful bruise. I'm gonn have to take a day off. Oh well. Live and learn.

Thursday I got in 260 arrows.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

sunday = 120
monday = 120
tuesday = 72
wednesday = 120
thursday = 0
friday = 0

poor show :sad:


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

hoytarchery999 said:


> did you send him a PM of your score aswell.


no. do i need to do that?


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> no. do i need to do that?


yea he posted in this thread u need 2 PM him your scores


----------



## João_Almeida (Mar 3, 2008)

Ok here are this weeks trainings

Monday 144 

Tuesday 183

Wednesday 166

Thusday 169

Friday 159

Saturday 249

And that's it a total of 1070


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

sunday = 120
monday = 120
tuesday = 72
wednesday = 120
thursday = 0
friday = 0
saturday = 72

thats actually a pretty good weeks practice for me tbh =[


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Sunday-45
Monday-0
Tuesday-416
Wednesday-260
Thursday- 260
Friday-0 
Saturday- 2

Total-983 

Not the best score- ut my shooting's gotten better, and my muscles are all toned up for after Christmas archery season.

I just want to say thanks to bowhunter 502 for starting this little contest. It was fun- and helpful.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

+1 now for the results


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

so who one. wish u could hav been able to do it


----------



## Hoyt2dude (Dec 22, 2008)

sounds like a fun contest unfortunantly im too late


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hoyt2dude said:


> sounds like a fun contest unfortunantly im too late


We defiantely should do this again!


----------

